# tamiya usa...GOOOOO team!!!!!



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello gang:from what i can see it looks like the tamiya america touring car team is growing with some very quality drivers.seems they've been busy with the team since surikarn left.what do you all think?p.s. do they have any plans of getting back into offroad racing other than monster truck?thanks and have a great day :thumbsup:


----------

